# crossed to the dark side, lol. My new boer does, critique?



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Someone offered a trade for 2 dairy does for 2 boer does, and when I saw these does I didn't think I should pass them up, what do you think?

This first one is a percentage born in January.


















This second one is a fulllblood born in February.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: crossed to the dark side, lol. My new boer does, critiqu*

Both of them are GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: crossed to the dark side, lol. My new boer does, critiqu*

Thank you!! I really like them, they're like overly friendly like my dairy though lol. Which is a good thing.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: crossed to the dark side, lol. My new boer does, critiqu*

Pretty girls.


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: crossed to the dark side, lol. My new boer does, critiqu*

Thank you.


----------



## goatsnmore (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: crossed to the dark side, lol. My new boer does, critiqu*

We raise boers and I'd have bought them, in a heartbeat! Welcome to the "dark side".


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: crossed to the dark side, lol. My new boer does, critiqu*

haha thank you!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: crossed to the dark side, lol. My new boer does, critiqu*

The dark side? :laugh: Pretty girls, you take great set up shots!


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: crossed to the dark side, lol. My new boer does, critiqu*

haha well I've been a devoted dairy person for 12 years so this is a whooole new side of goats to me lol. Thank you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: crossed to the dark side, lol. My new boer does, critiqu*



> The dark side? :laugh: Pretty girls, you take great set up shots!


 LOL :laugh:

Very pretty.... I think you should get them...how is their teat structures?


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: crossed to the dark side, lol. My new boer does, critiqu*

Their teats are good, and their teeth and pigment is correct (I have a friend that raises boers so I drug him along with me :laugh: )


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: crossed to the dark side, lol. My new boer does, critiqu*

Glad you took your friend along!


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: crossed to the dark side, lol. My new boer does, critiqu*

oh yeah I mean I was trading two of my really nice does, so I wanted to make sure I got quality for quality.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: crossed to the dark side, lol. My new boer does, critiqu*



> Their teats are good, and their teeth and pigment is correct (I have a friend that raises boers so I drug him along with me :laugh: )





> oh yeah I mean I was trading two of my really nice does, so I wanted to make sure I got quality for quality.


 That is excellent...yeah... by all means get them.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: crossed to the dark side, lol. My new boer does, critiqu*

They are amazing little girls! :drool:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: crossed to the dark side, lol. My new boer does, critiqu*

I would do it in a heartbeat! I really like them.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: crossed to the dark side, lol. My new boer does, critiqu*

Ewww meagan those are what you traded for....I feel bad for you I will come pick them up this weekend so you don't have to bother with them. LOL They look awesome you sure got some nice does and welcome to the cooler side of goats hahaha


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: crossed to the dark side, lol. My new boer does, critiqu*

*sigh*Roger I guess you're closer.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: crossed to the dark side, lol. My new boer does, critiqu*



> Ewww meagan those are what you traded for....I feel bad for you I will come pick them up this weekend so you don't have to bother with them. LOL They look awesome you sure got some nice does and welcome to the cooler side of goats hahaha


 LOL....you are very cleaver...nice try....... :laugh:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: crossed to the dark side, lol. My new boer does, critiqu*

I just love the fact that one can look over her shoulder at the camera and stick out her tongue!!!! Better get that one!!!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

*Re: crossed to the dark side, lol. My new boer does, critiqu*

The cape on that first doe is really cool looking. 
WELCOME TO THE DARK SIDE>... Haha. 
Nice babies.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: crossed to the dark side, lol. My new boer does, critiqu*

:laugh:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: crossed to the dark side, lol. My new boer does, critiqu*

Very nice :thumb: I like the markings on the percentage doe


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: crossed to the dark side, lol. My new boer does, critiqu*

Hahahaha, thanks everyone! :leap: And I think I'm good...tryin to steal my goats, that actually have ears for once. :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: crossed to the dark side, lol. My new boer does, critiqu*

:laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## thomaskids (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: crossed to the dark side, lol. My new boer does, critiqu*

Nice girls! They look great!!!!


----------



## Peppy Kids (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: crossed to the dark side, lol. My new boer does, critiqu*

Really nice little girls!!!! I would of taken them in a heartbeat!! There nice and correct :greengrin:


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: crossed to the dark side, lol. My new boer does, critiqu*

thank you everyone!! :leap:


----------



## LatigoLiz (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: crossed to the dark side, lol. My new boer does, critiqu*

Nice looking girls!


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: crossed to the dark side, lol. My new boer does, critiqu*

Thank you. :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: crossed to the dark side, lol. My new boer does, critiqu*



> thank you everyone!! :leap:


 :thumb:


----------

